# Car starts, dies in run position



## a1dan_87 (Sep 14, 2020)

Been a while since I've worked on my Z.. as the weather is improving, I've finally been able to pick the project back up.

The battery recently died on my 84 300zxT. I tried to use a jumper box, but accidentally had it on the 50 amp jump charge. I'm worried I fried something, or definitely did.

The car currently starts (new battery) but dies the second I let the key to the run position. The distributor has power leaving the key in the run position. Thoughts, and ideas on diagnosis?

Thinking it may be an issue in the ignition switch, but would that not be the case as the dist has power in run? Am yet to check fuel. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're getting 12V at the coil, you should be able to see a spark at the plugs during starting. So if you've got ignition, then there's probably no fuel delivery; blown fuel pump fuse, bad fuel pump or plugged up fuel filter. Make sure there's fuel in the tank.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can spray carb cleaner into the intake and see if it will start on that. If it does, that would tell you that compression and spark exists and it would be best to look into a fuel delivery issue, such as a bad fuel pump, relay, etc.


----------

